# Australian Rainbow



## andytheitguy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I have two Australian Rainbowfish. I just read somewhere that they have to be kept in a group of no less than 5. Is this correct? I definitely don't have room in my tank for 5 or six of them. I have a 14 gallon long tank with 3 harlequin rasboras, 2 Australian Rainbowfish, and one pleco. I know now that the pleco and the rainbowfish will probably outgrow the tank. The people at PetSmart were not very helpful in choosing fish. I'm only going to my local aquarium store from now on. Either way, is this true about the Australian Rainbows?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think two would be fine. I usually go with groups of three or more for schooling fish, it just looks better, but two should be okay. I personally have, 5 but they are in a 55g.

You might be able to get away with 3 rainbows.


----------



## andytheitguy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks! I'm goign to give it a week or two before I think about adding anything. I may go with one more.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

No problem. If you have any questions about them, just let me know. Another thing, if you want to get males, look for ones that have pointed anal fins. The female's round over. Good Luck with them!


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Your tank is a bit small.. but it is in good condition meaning that you have enough fishes in there 

I you can always get a bigger tank you know  I would usually do that. But I always, always, always keep my old tank because I can use it as a hospital tank for any sick fishes, or new comers. Australian rainbows are also schooling fishes, and you don't have to keep them in with 5 or more... 

I have kept Australian rainbows before, and I only had 1-2 of them but they do live long. They can live up to 5 - 10 years max.. probably more but I don't know because my Australian Rainbows have never lived that long. Just 10 years


----------

